# Can M3 Rims fit a 740?



## dbev (Jan 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if BMW factory rims off a M3 measuring 18-225/45 and 
255/40-18, will fit my 97 740iL factory tires that measure 235/60 R 16 and wheels are 8Jx16? Thanks
Dan


----------



## pavlooshka (Mar 28, 2005)

dbev said:


> Does anyone know if BMW factory rims off a M3 measuring 18-225/45 and
> 255/40-18, will fit my 97 740iL factory tires that measure 235/60 R 16 and wheels are 8Jx16? Thanks
> Dan


 No man..
It wont.. 3 series and 7 series rims are not compatible. different lug size
5 and 7 are compatible. I have a 7 and put m5 wheels on them. Now im trying to fit 20" breyton spirits


----------

